# Gift basket themes



## shilo (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a lot of fun putting together fun themed gift baskets. What are some creative theme ideas you've either done in the past, seen or just had an idea for? Share them here.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

Spa
Golf
Pirate
Fiesta
Fruit
Italian
Beach


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

*Those are good ideas*

I make gift baskets too and am always interested in new ones I've done spa, mother's day, father's day, cheeseball, baby shower, birthday, christmas, gardening to name a few.


----------

